
How Everything Became the Culture War - paulpauper
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/11/02/culture-war-liberals-conservatives-trump-2018-222095
======
sbierwagen
>Politics has always been adversarial. Traditionally, though, we’ve had a
fairly robust national consensus about a fairly broad set of goals—a strong
defense, a decent safety net,

What? The "consensus" on the safety net is 70 years old. There are people
alive today who were around when senators were denouncing Social Security as
vile Bolshevism.

